# For those about to cruise...



## .V. (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a question for those who blast and cruise.

Of course it's a given that a SERM should be on hand during a blast just in case it's needed.  Most of course keep a prolactin inhibiter like bromo, prami, or whatever on hand or even include it to prevent sides.  An AI should also be on hand or included for the same reason...

Now for my questions (for both the blast and the cruise).

I don't care what your reasons are and when we give reasons we have debates... just wanna know two things...

What do you include?
What is your dose?

Now for the cruise...

And my next question...

Do you include SERMS, AI's, bromo, etc during your cruise to control the estrogen and prolactin that may have built during your blast now that you are cruising on a lower level?  Or do your ancillaries that you use during the blast keep it under control so that you don't have to worry when cruising?

And yeah, my cruising dose is actually my medically prescribed, medically necessary TRT dose of 200mg cyp/week.  On less I get estrogen related gyno...on more I don't...weird huh?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 21, 2011)

I run nothing during my cruise.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

250mg test E, have a-dex and nolva on hand all the time but don't seem to need the a-dex at this dosage. I started running nolva for a while because I've heard it can help reduce pubertal gyno if you use it long enough. I'll probably get bloodwork done when I can just to see what my estro and hematocrit/rbc's are at, haven't had any sides yet but I haven't been on all that long


----------



## KUVinny (Sep 25, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I run nothing during my cruise.



^^^ This...


----------



## S_walker (Sep 25, 2011)

i ran 250mg test cyp for around 6 months without anything. now blasting test 700mg and deca (although thinking of dropping deca, not sure yet) and have aromasin, clomi and nolva. I use 12.5 mg of aromasin eod. have zero sides. also take 1mg of prami. i really don't want to drop the deca. was only running it at 200mg and my elbow has never felt as good. if my next order comes in soon i may just up the dose to 300 or 400 and deal with it for another month or so! lol 

when i go back on just my cruise dose i'll prolly drop the AI...


----------

